# Update: pregnate molly



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i put my molly in a 2 gallon tank like suggested to me. i put in another female and a guppy so she wont get lonely. im not sure if thats wise. shes been in there since last night. there is plenty of hiding places for the fry when there born. she still id a bit nippy to other fish tho. im confused and im not sure what to do. any suggestions?

Update: i took her out of there. she is now in a 10 gallon with live plants. theres the picture(ain she beautiful). tell me what u think and how long i have 2 wait. thanks

UPDATE: Shes not swimming alot anymore. shes mainly at the bottom. shes also hiding alot. her movements are alot slower

Update: i think shes found a spot 2 have her fry.


----------



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

First of all, let me start by saying that your molly is absolutely beautiful ! She will be nippy at the other fish because she is pregnant. Make sure your temperature is pretty warm. I would only keep one female molly with her, or none at all. The guppy is just one more pointless fish to keep in there and eat the molly babies.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

First suggestion is to get a spell checker . Was the 2 gallon cycled when you put the fish in? If not, it is certain doom for the fry. I would take out the other fish; it is only more fish to eat the fry.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

thanks for the compliment. you should see the male. hes beautiful(not the father tho  ). yea. both tank are cycled. i keep them for the males. i put in some live plants for her and shes doin good. how soon do you think it will be? shes almost exactly 2 inches long. i took the other molly out tho


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

It depends. How long has she been pregnant for? And I would say, take out the guppy and the female. That's more fish to eat the eggs, and she won't get lonely. Don't worry. It will probably take... Maybe 2 weeks for her to lay the eggs, maybe longer.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

She does not lay eggs. Mollies are livebering fish they have babys. The gestation of mollies is around 30 days. It looks like your molly may have them soon. You never noe wit them (i have one that is bursting but still no fry. bean wating for 2 weeks) 

its all up to mom when she has them.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

AHHH!!! im so impatient im fighting myself not 2 try and squeeze them out of her!!! jk


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

be patient BW..just leave her in the tank alone with lots of floating plants..the babies will not get here any sooner by you fussing with the tank and such...


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

UPDATE: Shes not swimming alot anymore. shes mainly at the bottom. shes also hiding alot. her movements are alot slower


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

whats the temp in the tank? Is she eating?


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

the temp is 76-78ish


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

up it 2 79 if you can.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

isnt 89 kinda high


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Maybe 82?

I bumped up my pregnant Platy's tank to 26 from 24. I might go up to 28 but not sure if it's necessary. She's really starting to get fat now. I'm also feeding her three or four times a day, small amounts, but variety including bloodworms. She sure isn't shy anymore, knows exactly when I'm going to feed her and eats practically out of my fingers.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

mine 2. she eats so much. i add some chilid food with it because its alot of mean and i feed her meal worms. i heard somewhere that meat is good from pregnant mollies. shes constantly hungry. im so impatient


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Me too! I got her already pregnant, and it's already been another three weeks since. I want some little baby fry to raise.

This is a new photo, her stomach looks bigger from other angles but I didn't want to stress her too much with photos. I don't think she likes the camera.

I'm hoping for not a huge number of fry, maybe 10-15 or so. Then I can keep all of the survivors.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

oooo. like those colors. i'd like 1 of those fry. mine look bigger from the front 2 but i was lucky 2 get that pix


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I don't know who the father was so I have no idea how the fry will come out. Hopefully I get variation.

I have no idea what the colours are on my Platys (the other has a black body, golden face and orange tail). Sunset and tuxedo and mickey mouse etc. I have no idea what they mean.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

mine either. i got her pregnant


----------



## Caitlin Rose (Apr 28, 2006)

Woa, you got your fish pregnant?!


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

no. i bought it pregnant


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

lol typo its 79f sory


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

not me. i bought her pregnant


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Was waiting for someone to throw that one in.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

yea..... me 2


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

The English language is such a beautiful language


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

got that ryte!!!!


----------

